# Schwarzangler....



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2014)

Wer von euch war denn schon mal schwarzangeln (natürlich zu längst verjährten Zeiten...)...???

Also nicht aus Versehen am falschen Wasser, Grenzschild übersehen, Jugendsünde etc., sondern wirklich bewusst schwarz geangelt??

Oder - ums anonymer zu halten - wer kennt solche Leute persönlich, wenn ers nicht persönlich gewesen dein will...??


----------



## Jose (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

ich, so mit 17.
mit handleine auf aal, die im übrigen beste methode.

ach ja, ohne diese schwarzangelei hätt ich nicht zugang zum angeln gefunden.


----------



## Riesenangler (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich habe gegen die geltenden Gesetzte bis vor einigen Jahren desöfteren Verstoßen. Ich habe verbotender Weise geschleppt. Nun nicht Stundenlang, aber immer mal so wenn ich unterwegs war, den Wobbler hinten raus und die Rute dann neben mir auf die Bank gelegt, so das sie nicht von außen sichtbar war und dann immer mal eine Bahn, Quer über den ganzen See gefahren. Wenn was kam, wars gut, wenn nicht, dann auch. Gefangen habe ich sehr selten was, aber wenn dann einen richtigen. Ich habe es dann aber sein lassen, weil es mir mit der Fischereiaufsicht zu heiß wurde. Und heute bin ich echt dagegen, weil wir hier echt lockere Vorschriften haben. Und wer hier bei uns im Havelland noch beim Schwarzangeln erwischt wird, dem kann man echt nicht mehr helfen. Bis auf das Schleppen, das verwenden von Echos zum Fisch finden und das Nachangeln ist im Prinzip alles erlaubt. Von daher, warum sollte ich meine neu erworbenen Freiheiten und den Schein dazu noch weiter aufs spiel setzten?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich, auf verschiedenste Art und Weise. Mit schönen Erinnerungen, wie man bei Vollmond und im nächtlichen Bodennebel über die Kuhwiese gerobbt ist, um zu flüchten...


----------



## phirania (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Moin auch..
Irgendwie,muß man ja anfangen...
Spätestens wenn der Bauer mit der Mistgabel hinter einem her gerannt kam wußte man da stimmt was nicht.
Hinterher,hats dann auch ein bischen Spaß gemacht.
Schwarzangeln...?#c|kopfkrat
Heutzutage ist halt so erst mal ein Gewässer Schwarz zu beangeln,und später dann die Gewässer Karte zu holen.
Nur vorher NICHT erwischen lassen.:q


----------



## bacalo (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Nun, bin am Würzburcher Mee aufgewachse, Opa und Vater angelnden, Equipment war vorhanden.
Also über die Straße und Rotaugen, Nasen und und und geangelt.
Im zarten Alter von neun tippte mit ein uniformierter auf die Schulter: "Angelkarte?"
"Ich hab kenne!"
Die Uniform befahl: "Schmeiß die Spule (Schnurspule mit Korkschwimmer und sechser Haken) ins Wasser und hau ab!"
Ich: "Und die Fisch?" (mind. 20 Stücker)
"Die nehm' ich!"
"Gell du isst Fisch?"
Patsch und scho hatte ich ne rote Backe.

Aber das war es auch.


----------



## Riesenangler (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Vor einem Bauer brauchte ich noch nicht fliehen. Aber vor nem Leopard. Ich hatte damals einen verlassenen kleinen Teich auf einem Schießplatz entdeckt. Fisch ohne ende. Als dann die Bundeswehr ums Eck kam und ich im Feuerbereich war, was ich aber erst Später erfuhr, hab ich mich schnell mit meine Simson verkrümelt.


----------



## Onkelfester (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich glaube nicht, das es jemanden gibt, der -sofern er in der Kindheit oder Jugend angefangen hat- vor dem ersten Angeln einen Angelschein hatte.
Erst wurde man von anderen Anglern mitgenommen und wenn man die Grundzüge gelernt hatte gings mit dem Kumpel los.
Ich würde mal schätzen, dass ich um die 200 mal "schwarzangeln" war, bevor ich einen Schein hatte.
Den habe ich inzwischen seit gut 30 Jahren. 
Ohne die "Schwarzangelei" am Anfang hätte ich wohl kaum 30 Jahre Angelkarten, Fischereiabgaben und Fischereischeingebühren bezahlt. Mal ganz abgesehen von den vielen tausend Euros, die ich in Angelläden gelassen habe.
Ich denke, dass Schwarzangellei bis zu einem gewissen Alter und in normalen Umfang einfach mal geduldet werden sollte.
Das gilt nicht für Reusenaufsteller oder -ausräumer, Aalschnurleger und Erwachsene, die mit Highend Equipment am Wasser sitzen.


----------



## olaft64 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ein Beitrag, den ich zu 100% (und aus eigener Erfahrung ) zu 100% unterstützen kann.

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Aurikus (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich nur als kleiner Junge, was hier wohl aber nicht zählt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ja,als kleiner Bubi immer runter zum See,mit so einer kleinen Fertigangel
am Steg,Rotaugen und kleine Barsche gefangen.Der Fischer kam immer 
langsam und gut höhrbar mit seinem Kahn über den See,da hatte man immer noch genug Zeit den "Schuh" zu machen.Als ich dann Jahre später eine Kochlehre im Restaurant an dem See gemacht habe,durfte ich dann dort angeln.In der Zeit habe ich dann so viele Karpfen mit Pose und Kartoffel geangelt,dass reicht für das ganze Leben.So 12-15 Stück in 5 Stunden waren da möglich.Das war eine klasse Zeit.
Sonst natürlich noch nie irgendwo schwarz geangelt.......oder vielleicht doch.???


----------



## JimiG (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Nuja, ich gebe es zu das ich auch mal verstoßen habe gegen damaliges DDR-Recht. Ich habe ohne eine Raubfischmarke zu haben gesenkt und wurde dabei prompt erwischt. das gab erst einmal einen riesen Aufstand und eine Androhung des Rausschmisses aus dem Verein ( hey ich war damals gerade  12 Jahre alt geworden) aber nach langem Hin-und Her gabs dann ne Sperre für die Erlangung des Raubfischscheines für ein Jahr. Das Gute daran war, das ich den eh erst mit 13 hätte haben dürfen. Also lief da noch recht glimpflich ab und war ne Lehre fürs Leben.Mein Vergehen wurde dann auch noch während eines Fahnenapells vor der ganzen Schule öffentlich gemacht und ich wäre am liebsten im Boden versunken.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals einen verlassenen kleinen Teich auf einem Schießplatz entdeckt. Fisch ohne ende. Als dann die Bundeswehr ums Eck kam und ich im Feuerbereich war, was ich aber erst Später erfuhr, hab ich mich schnell mit meine Simson verkrümelt.


Ich war erst die Tage auf der Suche nach weiteren Stellen eines langen Flusses. Dazu Navi an und los gehts. Auf einmal war ich im Schießgebiet der Bundeswehr #c

Bin dann aber umgedreht. Was bauen die ihr Schießgebiet auch im Angelbereich 

@Topic:
Das ist bei mir auch vorgekommen. Als Jugendlicher hatte ich eine Vereinsmitgliedschaft und durfte mit Begleitung eines Erwachsenen los. Bin aber immer alleine los, wurde auch nicht beanstandet. Später, kurz vor der Teilnahme zur Prüfung, bin ich dann mit Freunden los. Die hatten Schein und Erlaubnissschein bereits, so habe ich dann immer eine Angel von denen übernommen. Gilt natürlich als Schwarzangeln und war mir auch bewusst, es gab nur keine Möglichkeit vor der Prüfung legal zu angeln (außer im FoPu, was man sich in dem Alter nicht leisten konnte).

Edit:
Als Drops im Urlaub in Ameland bin ich damals mit einer Bambusrute an einen See und habe dort Rotaugen in Massen gezupft. Keine Ahnung ob das da verboten war ^^


----------



## Siever (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich habe als Kind und Jugendlicher oft und überall bewusst schwarz geangelt. Am Teich meiner Oma, am Teich des Seniorenheims, an der Ruhr, an Forellenpuffs, an der Nordsee und in Holland. Leider vergessen einige gern, dass sie selbst mal so angefangen haben und schwärzen sogar Kinder an.
Als Kind habe ich mir den Kram an der Ruhr an Angelplätzen zusammengesucht und mir Ruten gebastelt, die für Ukeleien und Rotaugen gereicht haben. Später hab ich dann immer mal ein paar Mark für Posen und Haken im Laden gelassen...


----------



## kati48268 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das es jemanden gibt, der  -sofern er in der Kindheit oder Jugend angefangen hat- vor dem ersten  Angeln einen Angelschein hatte.


Doch, hier! #h

Um  die 14 durch einen DAM-Katalog aus dem Zoo- & Angelladen angefixt  worden, ein paar Bücher aus öffentlicher Bücherei gelesen, dann zum  Entsetzen meiner Eltern zum Lehrgang für die Prüfung angemeldet.
Diese bestanden und dann zum ersten Mal überhaupt eine Angel in der Hand gehabt ...mit weiterhin null Plan von der Sache.
(Ist ja nicht so, dass die fucking Prüfung samt Lehrgang einem das Angeln beibringt)
Ein, zwei Jahre hat sich ein Klassenkamerad erbarmt und mir die grundlegendsten Sachen beigebracht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer von euch war denn schon mal schwarzangeln... - wer kennt solche Leute persönlich, ..??


Also ich kenn da Okoje, ursprünglich aus Nigeria, der ist garantiert Schwarzangler. |znaika:
Und selbst... naja, man trifft halt eher auf ein Gewässer als auf die passende Karte dazu. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

na, da finden sich doch ne Ladung ;-)))


----------



## Saarhunter (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Jeder der in ganz Jungen Jahren mal ne Angel in der Hand hatte kam um das Wort Schwarzangeln nicht herrum  Ich durfte zwar an einem kleinen Teich meiner Ur-Omi Angeln und an einem richtig großen Weiher der auch im Besitz meiner Verwandschaft war aber halt ohne Schein...irgendwann gabs dann mal den Jugendfischereischein aber ihr glaubt garnicht wie ich das 14 Lebensjahr herbeigewünscht habe


----------



## zokker (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Bis zu meinem LA von 16-17 hab ich nur Schwarzgeangelt, mit großem Erfolg. Damals gab es aber auch noch reichlich Fisch in unseren Torfstichen.  Hab meine Kindheit und Jugend fast nur in der Wildnis (Niedermoor) verbracht. Hölen bauen, Fisch gleich am Feuer garen usw. In der Lehre bin ich dann in den Betriebsverein eingetreten. Fischereischein und Prüfungen gab´s damals noch nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich war genau 2 mal schwarz angeln.

Erstes Mal mit 13 an einem Forellenbach. Da kam ein Aufseher, der  auch damals meinen Schulbus fuhr. Gefangen habe ich eine große Bachforelle von ca. 60cm  Die hatte ich auch schon ausgenommen...hat der Aufseher einkassiert. Nach der Kontrolle sagte er das er weg müsste und ich auf die Polizei warten soll. Nachdem er um die Ecke fuhr sprang ich aufs Rad und bin abgehaun.

Das zweite Mal war an einem Privatteich, da hatte ich auch Jahre vorher schon mal geangelt (mit Erlaubnis) jedoch bekam ich nicht mit das Teich einen neuen Besitzer hatte. 

Jedenfalls war ich mit einem Kollegen da angeln und irgendwann kam der Besitzer plötzlich mit seinem Hund. Mein Kumpel und ich waren voll in Panik, schnappten uns schnell einen Teil unserer Ausrüstung und rannten los. Er hatte seine Angel und lief vorraus...dauernd baumelte sein Haken vor meinem Gesicht rum. 

Am Ende des Geländes mussten wir über einen Stacheldrahtzaun. Er sprang einfach drüber, ich war jedoch nicht ganz so sportlich und habe mich 2 mal verfangen bzw lang gelegt. Schließlich drückte ich den für mich unüberwindbaren Zaun mit der Hand runter und konnte so doch noch entkommen  Mit blutigen Händen bin ich dann noch 200m durchs Feld gelaufen bis zum Wald. Ich bekam kaum Luft, weil ich die ganze Zeit lachen musste....die Situation war einfach dämlich und der Gesichtsausdruck von meinem Kollegen...einfach einmalig.

Im Wald warteten wir einige Stunden bis es dunkel wurde. Wir mussten nämlich noch unsere Fahrräder holen, die wir im Graben versteckt hatten. Leider konnte man das an diesem Tag vergessen, weil dauernd Autos da lang fuhren...


----------



## labralehn (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Wenn das Angeln in einem Bach, den niemand bewirtschaftet als Schwarzangeln zählte, dann war ich vor über 30 Jahren ein Schwarzangler.

Ich bin auf dem Land aufgewachsen mit viel Wald und ein paar Bächen. Diese Bäche wurden nicht mit Fischen besetzt, sondern es hat sich alles von selbst dort entwickelt.

Fischbrut kam immer von den oberhalb gelegenen Fischteichen in den Bach rein. Gefangen wurde mit der Handleine und meistens mit gekochten Nudeln, Würmern oder einem Büschel roten Wollfäden.

Naturschutzgebiete waren früher noch eher selten bei uns.


----------



## inselkandidat (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

ständig..an Seen mit undurchsichtigem Fischereirecht..|supergri


----------



## Andal (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ein sehr schönes Thema, über das man viele noch viele schönere Erinnerungen aufwärmen kann! 

Durch meinen Vater bin ich ja bereits im zarten Alter von vier Jahren ans Angeln gekommen. Wenn es irgendwie ging und das war eigentlich immer, war ich mit meinen Spezln außerhalb vom Dorf unterwegs und mit uns auch immer mindestens ein Taschenmesser, das Zwiserl und eine Angelschnur mit Haken. Zum Glück sind die Hosensäcke bayrischer Lederhosen sehr geräumig, dass das alles nicht so aufgetragen hat.

Rund um das Dorf und mitten durch gab es einige schöne Bäche und auch einen kleinen Fluss. Zudem auch noch die ehemalig gräfliche Teichanlage und zwei, drei sehr stille Waldweiher. Reviere also mehr als genug. Leider, oder aber auch zu unserem damaligen Glück, waren diese Gewässer entweder richtig ungepflegt und verkommen, b.z.w. die Bäche grob mit allerlei Abwässern belastet. Unsere sogenannte Kläranlage fischte seinerzeit nur die gröbsten Klabusterbeeren raus, der Rest nährte das kleine Flüsschen sehr reichlich.

Jeder wußte, was wir Buben trieben, aber keinen juckte es wirklich, weil "de Fisch konnst eh ned ess'n". Aber man konnte drauf fischen, das wars was für uns zählte. So kann man auch früh zum C&R kommen. 

Irgendwann wurde dann eine neue, funktionierende Kläranlage gebaut, das Flüsschen sauberer und irgendwie waren plötzlich auch alle möglichen Leute an den anderen Gewässern interessiert. Das wurde dann, wir waren auch nicht mehr so die Buben, eher die neuen Halbstarken, langsam brenzlig. Man musste jetzt wirklich auf Zack sein und höllisch aufpassen. war aber auch nicht so schlimm, denn es rückten auch die Mopeds in unseren Fokus und wir bemerkten, dass es nicht die Maurer sind, die Röcke tragen. Zündapp und Zenzi beschäftigten uns zusehends mehr, als die Fischerl.

Ich hab so viel auf der schwarzen Seite gefischt und ab und zu gewildert, dass es reicht. Heute bin ich ehrlich gesagt zu feig dazu. Wenn ich dran denke, dass mich das dann meinen Schein kostet, na wirklich ned!

Aber an so einem stillen Wasserl ist es immer wieder schön, wenn man dasitzt und nachdenkt, was man jetzt so machen könnte, wenn man es denn machen würde. |wavey:


----------



## Bordelaise (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ab und an nachts wenn wir einen übern Durst getrunken haben im Vereinssee nebenan. 
Da darf niemand nachtangeln deshalb ist das kein Problem 

Ging aber mehr um die Gaudi. Haben bisher immer nur Blödsinn gemacht und das letzte mal ist auch schon locker 18 Monate her.

Nen Biss hatten wir dabei noch nie, geschweige denn einen Fisch gefangen.

Dafür hat von unserer Truppe jeder schon ein paar Verletzungen durch Haken erlitten. #c

Ach ja alles Studenten und mittlerweile sogar mit Abschluss 


-Ian


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Und immer schön aufpassen beim Schwarzangeln mit Handleine & Co:

klick klack


----------



## Saarhunter (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Früher hatte das Kind einfach noch keinen Namen und man tat einfach das was man mochte.....Fisch den man Essen wollte kam in die Tasche und alles andere wurde Kommentarlos wieder frei gelassen! Ich bin damit Aufgewachsen und mache mir eigentlich immer noch nicht wirklich Gedanken dabei....sowas gehört zum Angeln einfach hinzu und auch zum Lernprozess den man als kleiner Stint von Anfang an mit sich nimmt!

Aber ich muss schon sagen das ich meinem Onkel in der Beziehung viel viel zu verdanken habe....er hat mir die alte Schule beigebracht und mir viel über das drumherum gezeigt...nicht nur den reinen Fischfang auch den Respekt vor dem Tier! Mein Raubfischlehrer war ein alter Herr um die 80...auch von ihm habe ich viel gelernt und mit 14 hatte ich schon ein großes Wissen was die Natur und den Umgang damit angeht! 

Wenn ich zurückdenke war das doch eine sehr schöne Jugend, eigentlich der Traum jedes Kindes das immer Angeln konnte und immer irgendwo jemand war der mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stand, auch mal in die Senke gestellt worden und am Ende unter den alten Hasen als vollwertiger Angler repektiert wurde  War irgendwie alles so leicht und unbeschwert...keine wirklichen Regeln, einfach nur der Kodex den man beim Umgang mit Natur und Tier einhalten sollte....und das mach ich auch heute noch so


----------



## Schugga (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Wenn Omi mir erlaubt, ohne Schein in Omis Teich auf Omis Weide angele, ist das doch kein Schwarzangeln, oder? |kopfkrat

Das Fichereirecht liegt da doch bei Omi.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich bin wohl wie viele andere auch übers Schwarzangeln an den Schein gekommen. Als Kind angefangen, mit selbst gebauter Angel am Dorfteich, später auch bewusst an Flüssen, im Italienurlaub am Meer. 
Ich habe dabei nie eine Rolle verwendet, was bei der Prüfungsvorbereitung seltsam war, da ich alle gängigen Fischarten und was man über die Fischerei wissen muss schon kannte, jedoch nicht wusste, wie man eine Stationärrolle bedient.
An die Zeit denke ich gerne zurück, da ich nur ein Mal erwischt wurde und das keine Folgen hatte. 
Bevor ich den Schein machte, hörte ich die Schwarzfischerei auf und habe bis zum heutigen Tag auch nicht mehr schwarzgefischt.


----------



## Andal (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Schugga schrieb:


> Wenn Omi mir erlaubt, ohne Schein in Omis Teich auf Omis Weide angele, ist das doch kein Schwarzangeln, oder? |kopfkrat
> 
> Das Fichereirecht liegt da doch bei Omi.



In den Revieren der Omas gilt immer nur der Oma Wort. Offiziell ist es, je nach Landesrecht, zwar auch mal schwarz, aber wer legt sich schon gerne mit Oma an!? :m


----------



## Angler9999 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Das waren noch Zeiten, wo Omi noch was zu sagen hatte! Da hatte selbst der Dorfpolizist noch "Respekt"


----------



## Rhxnxr (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich hatte als Kind/Jugendlicher den Bach hinterm Haus, logisch das wir da unser Glück versucht haben |rolleyes. Meistens haben wir die Bachforellen mit den Händen unter Mauern oder in den Wurzeln der Uferbäume ertastet und manchmal auch erwischt.
Seltener auch mit einer Handschnur, Haken und Wurm, aber nie mit einer richtigen Angelrute.
Als ich dann endlich den Angelschein hatte, war das natürlich vorbei. Seitdem gab es nicht einmal mehr den geringsten Verstoss gegen irgendwelche Regelungen, dafür ist mir der Schein viel zu wichtig.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich hab nur sehr selten schwarz geangelt. Wenn allerdings Angeln im NSG dazugehört...nunja, dann kommen ein paar mehr dazu.

Die meisten von meinen Angelkollegen haben es aber auch schon gemacht. Und da sind auch 45 jährige Familienväter die jahrelang regelmässig ins NSG gefahren sind.

Ist halt so eine Sache, wenn die besten Abschnitte großzügig zu No go Areas gemacht werden, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn einige Leute da totzdem einfach hingehen.

Solange man nicht Nachbars Forellenteich plündert, oder mit 10 Haken Reissmontage im Aufstiegsbereich von Salmoniden angelt, läuft vieles im, meiner Meinung nach akzeptablen Graubereich ab.


----------



## d0ni (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Erwachsene die Schwarzangeln.... ich hasse solche Leute. (Gemeint ist das Angeln ohne Erlaubnisschein UND/ODER ohne Angelschein)

Wenns Kinder sind is das ja kein Thema. Natürlich drückt man denen auch schonmal die Angel in die Hand. Den Kids wirds eh schon zu schwer gemacht um ins schönste Hobby der Welt mal reinzuschnuppern.


----------



## ulf (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> [...]Ist halt so eine Sache, wenn die besten Abschnitte großzügig zu No go Areas gemacht werden, muss man sich nicht wundern wenn einige Leute da totzdem einfach hingehen.[...]



Hallo

Schon komisch, daß die besten Fische immer da vermutet werden, wo man grade nicht hin darf. Aber auf die Regeln ist eh gesch... , sind eh blos für die Andern da |rolleyes

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Gut das du dich mit meinen lokalen Gegebenheiten so super auskennst. Wo man Kilometerweit überhaupt nicht ans Wasser kommt wegen NSG's. Erstklassiger Post.


----------



## Andal (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Bei so kreativen Auslegungen bleibt immer die Frage, wo gehts an und wo hört es auf? Ich bin da der Meinung, dass sie ja auch nicht nur ein bisschen schwanger wird, wenn man sie nur leicht anbumst. Nur soll sich am bitteren Ende keiner beschweren, wenn der Watschenbaum umfällt, respektive der Kadi im Namen des Volkes spricht.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Andal schrieb:


> Bei so kreativen Auslegungen bleibt immer die Frage, wo gehts an und wo hört es auf? Ich bin da der Meinung, dass sie ja auch nicht nur ein bisschen schwanger wird, wenn man sie nur leicht anbumst. Nur soll sich am bitteren Ende keiner beschweren, wenn der Watschenbaum umfällt, respektive der Kadi im Namen des Volkes spricht.




Du sagst ziemlich genau das, was ich auch denke. Seit ich den Schein habe, fische ich nicht mehr schwarz.
Meiner Meinung untergräbt die Schwarzfischerei mit Schein den Sinn vom selbigen. Wir haben die Gesetze nicht nur, weil Öko-Spaßbremsen den Anglern ans Bein pissen wollen, sondern um die Gewässer in einem halbwegs passablen Zustand zu halten. In Deutschland leben einfach zu viele Menschen, als dass man sie ungebremst ans Wasser lassen könnte.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Du sagst ziemlich genau das, was ich auch denke. Seit ich den Schein habe, fische ich nicht mehr schwarz.
> Meiner Meinung untergräbt die Schwarzfischerei mit Schein den Sinn vom selbigen. Wir haben die Gesetze nicht nur, weil Öko-Spaßbremsen den Anglern ans Bein pissen wollen, sondern um die Gewässer in einem halbwegs passablen Zustand zu halten. In Deutschland leben einfach zu viele Menschen, als dass man sie ungebremst ans Wasser lassen könnte.



Ich hab kein Problem damit das sie die Gewässer vor deiner Haustür dicht machen und du nicht mehr Angeln kannst, wenn im Gegenzug hier ein paar NSG's verschwinden.


----------



## bacalo (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Rhöner schrieb:


> Ich hatte als Kind/Jugendlicher den Bach hinterm Haus, logisch das wir da unser Glück versucht haben |rolleyes. Meistens haben wir die Bachforellen mit den Händen unter Mauern oder in den Wurzeln der Uferbäume ertastet und manchmal auch erwischt.
> Seltener auch mit einer Handschnur, Haken und Wurm, aber nie mit einer richtigen Angelrute.
> Als ich dann endlich den Angelschein hatte, war das natürlich vorbei. Seitdem gab es nicht einmal mehr den geringsten Verstoss gegen irgendwelche Regelungen, dafür ist mir der Schein viel zu wichtig.



Das mit dem Forellengrappschen kenne ich auch und funktionierte nicht mal schlecht. Doch als die erste Ratte mir ein Stückchen Fleisch schnappte war meine Zeit als Forellengrappscher vorbei. Die Stelle merke ich bei kaltem Wetter heute noch.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Auch ein bekennder Ex Täter
Zusammen mit meinem Onkel
So ca.35 Jahre zurückliegend
Da gab es gleich 2 Tatorte

Einen Parkteich mit dicken Karpfen und prima Gebüsch

Und die Biggetalsperre...da gab es auch Ecken, die nicht so  frequentiert wurden.Ruten rein,Glocke dran,Kescher daneben und 20m weiter einen auf harmlos gemacht und Kreuzworträtsel gelöst,worst case gabs auch..da kam echt ein Aufseher(waren von einem dort legal angelnden Kollegen aufs markante Outfit des Aufsehers hingewiesen worden..Knickerbocker,Lodenjacke )

Just als der uns im vorbeigehen freundlich "Guten Tag" wünschte,
musste natürlich eine der Rutenglocken Alarm geben..angelt der wer?Öhm..keine Ahnung,keinen gesehen.

Er runter,wir mit
Und nach heftigem Drill,machte ein ca.10 Pfd.Spiegelkarpfen einen kurzen Landgang..zu geil..Aufsicht landet mit Schwarzanglergerät Fisch und die "Ganoven"leisten noch Kescherhilfe.Natürlich nur auf Anweisung und dabei schön dämlich anstellen.Bloß kein Mißtrauen erwecken

Karpfen retour,Gerät futsch.

Und trotzdem ein Tag,an den ich mich immer gerne erinnere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

geile Geschichte!!!


----------



## sprogoe (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

alle Achtung,
hier outen sich ja Dutzende, sogar AB-Mitglieder, von denen ich bislang garnicht wußte, daß sie Mitglied (oder auch ohne) sind.

Naja,
als Schuljungs war das für mich und ein paar Kumpels auch selbstverständlich. Am Fluß mit einigen unauffälligen Metern Handleine Rotaugen gefangen.
Interessant wurde es so mit 18, da kriegte ich von meinem Bruder den Tip, ich solle doch mal abends oder am Wochenende hinter der alten Kunststofffabrik angeln, dann sei dort niemand mehr. Dort gab es ein altes Turbinenbecken; welches durch einen Stichgraben gespeist wurde und schon Jahrzente nicht mehr in Betrieb war und das ständig voller Forellen war.
Gesagt, getan, nach etwas mehr als 20 Forellen war der Bestand wohl erschöpft. Beim Einpacken fiel mir auch noch der Autoschlüssel ins Wasser und verschwand durch die starke Strömung auf Nimmerwidersehen.
Autotür mit ´nem gebogenen Drath zu öffnen war damals noch relativ einfach, Zündschloß wurde mit brachialer Gewalt geknackt (ein neues hat mich dann auch gut 50.- DM gekostet), Drähte kurzgeschlossen und endlich die Heimfahrt angetreten.
Das wars dann aber auch mit meinen Gelüsten nach Schwarzangelei.

Gruß Siggi


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Bis heute bin ich noch ein "Gutmensch".|rolleyes
 Aber nicht unbedingt aus Überzeugung, sondern weil ich seit meiner Kindheit immer Private, Verbands- oder Vereinsgewässer in ausreichender Anzahl zur Verfügung hatte. Brauchte zum Glück also nicht schwach zu werden.|evil:


----------



## Pikepauly (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich habe schon immer schwarzgeangelt. Hier auffem Dorf juckt das auch keinen. Allerdings nur in öffentlichen Gewässern die nicht besetzt werden, bei Gewässern die Vereine gepachtet haben und selbst besetzten mache ich das natürlich nicht, würde wohl auch Ärger einbringen weil ich hier im Vorstand eines grossen Angelvereins bin.


----------



## Purist (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Klar bin auch ich durch Schwarzangelei an das Hobby herangetreten, aber damals definitiv strafunmündig. Später, so ab 10.., dann ohne (eigentlich notwendige) Prüfung aber sogar mit bezahltem Schein unterwegs :q 
Zwischendrin mal einem Privatmann 2 Regenbogenforellen entwendet, der die illegal im Bach mästete..
Irgendwann kam dann aber die Einsicht, dass man auch mal woanders angeln will und nicht ständig auf der Hut sein muss, dass man doch mal den Grünen auffällt.


----------



## Jose (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Und immer schön aufpassen beim Schwarzangeln mit Handleine & Co:
> 
> klick klack




naja, gilt irgendwie nicht...

aber vorsicht beim angeln mit der handleine, ob weiß ob schwarz, die ist schon angebracht.

mir hat die schnur fast das erste zeigefingerglied abgeschnitten, als ich von einer brücke über einen innerstädtischen schloßgraben einen fetten karpfen liften wollte. der karpfen hat gewonnen, die chirurgen über die verletzung gerätselt. 

ansonsten, 'handleine' ist geil, heute noch. da schreib ich mal 'nen artikel dazu - wenn ich zeit finde - aber nur in der reihenfolge zeit für angeln, zeit für schreiben.
im augenblick weiß ich nur noch, wo der rhein ist, so wenig zeit.
so little time...


----------



## fordfan1 (29. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Wenn du diese Punkte ausser acht gelassen hättest  





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Also nicht aus Versehen am falschen Wasser, Grenzschild übersehen, Jugendsünde etc., sondern wirklich bewusst schwarz geangelt??



schon des öfteren,aber bewusst noch nie,dafür war mir der Aufwand mitm Schein doch zu viel.

(Gejuckt in den Fingern hat es mich aber schon des öfteren)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Naja, bis jetzt ja fast alles Jugendsünden - ein Hardcoreschwarzangler (oder einer, der einen kennt ;-))) war bis dato nicht dabei, oder hab ich einen übersehen?


----------



## Schugga (30. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Die werden sich hier bestimmt nicht melden


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Deswegen:


> (oder einer, der einen kennt)...


Man(n) muss sich ja nicht selber bezichtigen....
Frau auch nicht ;-)))


----------



## Schugga (30. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich hab's, wie die meisten hier, nur schwarz als Kind gemacht - mit Vaddi 
Wenn ich dann mal mit meiner Freundin alleine ans TIef ging, hat er uns auch nicht aufgehalten oder es verboten...
Damals hat man das wohl noch nicht sooo streng  gesehen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Schugga schrieb:


> *Damals* hat man das wohl noch nicht sooo streng  gesehen


Ja stimmt - auf Deinem Foto sieht man Dein hohes Alter ;-))))


----------



## Rotes Auge (30. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Auch ein bekennder Ex Täter
> Zusammen mit meinem Onkel
> So ca.35 Jahre zurückliegend
> Da gab es gleich 2 Tatorte
> ...


Und ich frage mich immer wo die ganzen Bigge-Karpfen sind......

Ahaaa da sind sie also [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## Rhxnxr (30. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



bacalo schrieb:


> Das mit dem Forellengrappschen kenne ich auch und funktionierte nicht mal schlecht. Doch als die erste Ratte mir ein Stückchen Fleisch schnappte war meine Zeit als Forellengrappscher vorbei. Die Stelle merke ich bei kaltem Wetter heute noch.



Hehehe, du auch ? Mich hat mal ein Bisam erwischt.
 Hatte sich in  dem weichen Bereich zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger fest gebissen und erst nach wildem Schütteln und Geschrei meinerseits wieder los gelassen. Ging aber glimpflich ab, ne Spritze gegen Wundstarrkrampf und gut wars .


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, bis jetzt ja fast alles Jugendsünden



Hätte auch rel.aktuelles vorzuweisen

Einen wunderschönen kleinen See.
Eine Seite grenzt an ein eingezäuntes Gewerbegebiet,von den restlichen Seiten durch sehr,sehr dichten und breiten Grüngürtel eingegrenzt,Bäume,Brombeersträucher,Brennesseln,dazu ein tiefliegender Bachlauf.Gilt alles erst einmal zu überwinden.. schreckt die meisten bereits ab

Der See selbst mit ausgeprägter Ufervegetation,jede Menge Strukturen,Totholz,Seerosen,verkrauteten Bereichen.Wenig Platz zur Verfügung...viele gute Karpfen oberhalb 20 Pfd.,mind.2 geschätzt über 30. Alle zumeist im Bereich der Seerosen/Totholz.Reizvoll aber dumm die befischen zu wollen.
Abrissquote vs.Vernunft..die Dicken da einfach nur zu beobachten,ist ja auch lehrreich.

Krautecke an der Seeseite gegenüber..da gibts ausgesprochen hübsche Schleien.

Posenrute..Mais,Maden,Würmer,fängt alles.Gibts an der Stelle nicht nach spätestens 15 min.einen Biss,sind sie gerade "on Tour"
Entnehmen tu ich da aber nix.

Wer mit einem Fernglas konzentriert aufmerksam die Uferbereiche beobachtet,bemerkt  desweilen auch 2-3 "Mitstreiter" an diesem Kleinod.


----------



## fischfried (30. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

na, das ist ja wie am lagerfeuer hier. dann werde ich mal meinen scheit auf die glut tun.
der kumpel meines opas hat mir als knirps das stippen beigebracht. danach verging kaum ein tag in den oma-ferien, an dem ich nicht an irgendeinem graben oder einer kuhle stand. ich war sogar (passives) mitglied im dav damals, weil oma mit jedes jahr die marke besorgt hatte.
mit der pubertät verlief sich das, bis wir das nachtangeln als abenteuer entdeckten. ich weiß gar nicht mehr, ob oma mir damals noch die marke besorgt hatte, und wenn, dann hatte ich definitiv keine nachtangelerlaubnis. viele aale haben wir nicht gezogen, aber cool war's (und kühl manchmal auch).
später als student bin ich gern kanu gefahren. da war dann auch ab und an die alte angel dabei, um was für's lagerfeuer zu besorgen...
dann, nach vielen jahren, lagen mir meine söhne im ohr, sie wollten endlich auch mal angeln gehen (da waren sie 5 und 7). also habe ich den bootsschein gemacht, dann den angelschein. seitdem bin ich begeisterter kajakangler, wobei die begeisterung nur sporadisch mal auf meine jungs überspringt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. August 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Gab aber auch im Laufe der Jahre bei solchen "do it in the dark" Aktionen jede Menge Pleiten..

Irgendwelche Pfützen,Teiche die auf den ersten bis dritten Blick durchaus tauglich wirkten aber sich am Tag X als Desaster entpuppten


Die spontan einfallenden Negativhighlights 

1.ein Überlaufbecken(Angelverbot) neben der Vereinsstrecke..nun sollte man ja meinen daß das eine oder andere Hochwasser da Fischtechnisch was übergelassen hätte.In besagtem gabs jedoch zu zweit innerhalb 1 Std. erstaunlicherweise nur 10 Frösche
Auf Maden übrigens.

2.Ein großer Teich auf einem renaturierten Zechengelände.
Als wir da mit leichtem(=Fluchtfähigen)Gerät anrückten,mussten wir feststellen, das man in dem Wasser höchstens  Bratheringe säuern könnte.Wurde mit Grubenwasser gespeist.
Fein..wahrscheinlich gabs auch deswegen so gut wie keine Vögel rundherum.
Hätten wir mal vorher genauer hingeschaut.:banghead:

3.Ein kleiner Waldteich..Fisch war laut Vorabspäher(ersetzbar) drinne.
Am frühen Morgen dort angekommen und doch schon zu spät..ringsherum Forstarbeiten

4.Ein anderes geplantes Vor-oder besser Vergehen wurde von anderer Seite sabotiert..lasen wir 1Woche vor dem geplanten Fischen im Lokalteil der WAZ,auf der über dem Teich gelegen Bauschuttdeponie schienen einige Honks auch unter dem Schutt irgendwelche Chemikalien mitentsorgt zu haben..nach einigen Regentagen rann die fatale Bouillon den Hang runter..wohl in den Teich.

"Unsere" Karpfen(und die anderen fischigen Teichinsassen )trieben dann Kieloben und waren hinüber.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Von Kindheits- und Jugendsünden abgesehen hab ich eine fest blütenweiße Weste, was das Schwarzangeln angeht.

Fast deshalb, weil ich als Student eine Saison recht eifrig beim Schwarzangeln war.
Aber das war reine Notwehr!!!

:mIn der Gegend ist alles in Vereinshand und Tageskarten wurden in näherer Umgebung nicht ausgegeben.
Die Aufnahmegebüren waren für uns unerschwinglich und die Wartezeiten länger als die Regelstudienzeit...

Also was hätten wir tun sollen???#c

Ich wohnte in einer WG auf dem Land und in bequemer Radelreichweite lag zum Glück ein nettes kleines Flüsschen und ein Werkskanal.

Tagüber war mir die Sache immer zu heiß, aber nachts war regelmäßig die halbe WG unterwegs...:q

Mit der Tele unterm Parka gings los.
Ohne Knicklicht und Glöckchen und die Taschenlampe war nur für extreme Notfälle mit dabei.

Die Schnur zwischen den Fingern und die Ohren waren nach hinten gerichtet...
Geraucht wurde natürlich nur in der hohlen Hand.

Voll auf´s Angeln konzentriert und trotzdem jederzeit fluchtbereit:
:mSpannender geht´s nicht!

Weiß nicht mehr, welcher Adrenalinkick größer war:
Wenn´s an der Schnur geruckt hat, oder es hinter mir plötzlich verdächtig geknackt hat...

Aus der Zeit stammt wohl auch meine Liebe zum Aalangeln!


----------



## Rannebert (1. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Kann auch nur von Jugendsünden berichten. Mit 10-11 Jahren mit den Eltern in Dänemark gewesen, und da immer am Hafenbecken gesessen, und mit der ersten kurzen Telerute versucht Fische zu fangen. Erfolg war sehr mässig. |rolleyes
Dann mit 15 Jahren ca. regelmässig an einem meiner (inzwischen) Vereinsgewässer gewesen und Barsche gefangen, bis dann mal einer der ansässigen Angler vorbei kam, und mich nach Scheinen fragte. Konnte ich natürlich nicht vorweisen, aber zu meinem Glück ist es bei einem Platzverweis und einer Verwarnung geblieben.
Mit 18 in Frankreich an diversen ollen Gewässern in mitten von irgendwelchen Dörfern geangelt. Hätte ich vermutlich auch nicht gedurft, aber die Rechtslage hat mich damals auch nicht im geringsten interessiert.

Tja, und dann jahrelang immer mit dem Gedanken gespielt doch endlich mal den Schein zu machen, und wirklich angeln zu dürfen, die Sorge beim Schwarzangeln erwischt zu werden war einfach zu hoch. Hab ich in den Jahren auch nicht weiter praktiziert...
Das hat dann allerdings bis letztes Jahr gedauert, da war ich dann auch schon 36, und inzwischen kann ich mich richtig ärgern, dass ich den Schritt nicht schon viel früher gegangen bin.


----------



## pilker89 (1. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Wer fängt den nicht das Angeln mim Schwarzangeln an.
Zwar hab ich es von meinen Opa am privaten Forellenteich gelernt aber man war ja jung und angelverrückt.

Da ja hinterm Haus ein kleiner Bach war immer die Kordel aus Papa`s Werkstatt gehohlt, nen Nagel umgebogen und den Brotkorb geplündert oder die Steine in Nachbars Garten umgedreht um Würmer zu finden.

Und erstaunlicher Weise auch fast immer Was gefangen (mehr als heute:q:q)
Und wenn dann doch mal ein Angler unterwegs war schnell die schnurr weggeschmissen und immer schön Tipps gegeben, aber auf nen knirpps wollte ja keiner hören.

Einmal wurde es wirklich kanpp. Da kam dann der " Dorfsheriff" vorbei und hat mich gesehen. Da gings dann durch den Bach und über wiesen und Felder wech.

Nur doof wenn einen alle im Dorf kennen#q#q

Aber gesagt hat nie einer was.

Und an den Touren zur Ostsee wurde ich dann auch einfach mitgenommen und mir ne Rutte aufem Kutter in die Hand gedrückt.

Aber wie will man es auch anders lernen.


----------



## Franky (1. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Angelei ziemlich legal begonnen habe... Mit 12 durfte man "damals" in Bremen den Stockangelschein kaufen, vorher hatte ich knapp 2 Jahre mit Freunden (!) an einem privat gepachtetem Gewässer angeln dürfen - z. T. unter Aufsicht und "Kontrolle" eines FA 
Einmal hat mich jedoch ein "Freund" fast reingeritten... Er meinte, wir dürften auch an einem anderen Tümpel angeln, der nicht weit weg vom erlaubten Gewässer lag.
Eines schönen Tages sind wir (ich bereits mit Stockangelschein bewaffnet) da hin und haben wie bekloppt Brassen zwischen 45 und 50 cm gefangen (quasi Einheitsgröße). Hinterher fiel mir erst auf, wie "nervös" mein Kumpel war. Er ging ab und zu weg, den Zaun entlang und düste dann einmal wie bekloppt zurück: "EINPACKEN! LOS!! WEG!!!!" Ich schaute ihn dämlich an... "DA HINTEN, MENSCH! KONTROLLETTI!" Na, und? Wir durften doch..... "NEE!" Ich sah am anderen Ufer jemanden mit schnellen Schritten den "kürzeren" Weg zu uns nehmen, während wir alles aufs Rad warfen und mit Vollgas über die Kuhwiese Richtung Tor düsten. Der "Kontrolletti" sah das, drehte um und versuchte uns nun den Weg abzuschneiden.
Ich war erster am Tor, warf zitternd Rad und Klotten drüber und weiter ging's. Mein Kumpel erfuhr in dem Momang die gerechte Strafe! Beim Versuch, sein Rad über das Tor zu heben, rutschte er aus und landete rücklings in einer Mischung aus Kuh******** und Matsch! Klamotten, Rad, Angelzeugs, Tasche - alles stank nicht nur nach Kuh und ich habe rund 4 km lang einen Lachkrampf gehabt...................... :q:q:q:q:q:q:q
Ein paar Wochen später war ich  mit 2 anderen Freunden (!) wieder legal am Wasser - mit dem anderen war ich danach nie wieder los - und bekam Besuch von "unserem" Kontrolleur Andreas. Er berichtete uns von "mindestens einem Schwarzangler", den er gesehen hatte. Er berichtete, wie dieser sich mitsamt Ausrüstung in Kuhmist gewälzt hatte................ Meine beiden Kumpels und ich konnten nicht mehr vor lachen - noch schlimmer wurde es, als er uns "streng" anschaute und fragte, ob wir darüber was wissen würden.... 
Da er uns immer fair gegenüber war, half wo er konnte, hatte ich ihm alles gebeichtet - mit Tränen in den Augen! Lachtränen!! Auch "unser Kontrolletti" Andreas  lachte aus vollem Hals mit und wollte wissen, wie das bei meinem "Kumpel" denn ausging. Der hatte innen (!!!) und aussen die Hose voll und zwei Wochen Hausarrest bekommen. Sein Opa hat dummerweise (wie - damals kein Plan) alles herausbekommen!
Andreas sah ich dann noch öfter. Die Story bekam fast sowas wie einen Running-Gag-Charakter, jedoch gut 2 Jahre später war es doch ernst.
Derjenige, der damals schon meinen Kumpel dazu verleitet hatte, in besagtem Tümpel zu angeln, wurde erwischt! Der Idiot war (!) in 2 Vereinen, hatte Dutzende Gewässer zu beangeln und hat in dem Wasser Köderfisch und Brassen geangelt. Das einzige, was ich davon noch mitbekam war der Ausschluss aus beiden Vereinen. Mein "Kumpel" hat davon nie ein Wort erwähnt... Vermutlich hat sein Opa damals schon von diesem Schluhmi gewusst und 1+1 zusammengezählt... 
Ich bin viel zu nervös um bewusst schwarz zu angeln. Zu genau weiss ich, dass mit Schein keiner vorbeikommt um diesen sehen zu wollen. Aber wehe, man hat keinen......


----------



## Matthias_R (1. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, bis jetzt ja fast alles Jugendsünden - ein Hardcoreschwarzangler (oder einer, der einen kennt ;-))) war bis dato nicht dabei, oder hab ich einen übersehen?


 
Na ja, wenn man nebenher zur Spinne noch eine einfache Rute mit Pose nebenher zu leigen hat, isses doch auch schwarz...


----------



## One2 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Eigentlich auch schwarz, obwohl mir mal ein Kontrolleur es erlaubt hat: während ich mit der Spinne unterwegs bin, meinem ältesten (8) die Reserverute in die Hand gedrückt und auch versuchen lassen ein paar Barsche zu verhaften...
[emoji6]


Mobil gesendet


----------



## Wogner Sepp (2. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Beim Schworzfischn beissns halt am bessan


----------



## Vxrdxrbxn (2. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich hätte mich schon als routinierten Schwarzangler bezeichnet. Selbst im Falle einer Kontrolle haben wir dem Kontrolleur dann einen Vortrag gehalten, was andere Jugendliche heutzutage so hobbymäßig betreiben.  Mit diesem patzigen Auftreten ist man erstaunlich gut gefahren.


----------



## Michael.S (2. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Als Kind hatte ich die Erlaubnis vom Bürgermeister ,der war auch Pächter unserer Dorfgewässer ,der hat uns immer zum Angeln ermuntert ,war wohl der Meinung dann machen wir sonnst keinen Blödsinn |supergri , in den Nachbarorten sah das schon anders aus ,aber ich wurde da  nur ein einziges mal von der Polizei kontroliert und weggejagt ,mit 12 Jahren dann Eintritt in den Angelverein des Nachbarortes und von da ab nur noch Legal


----------



## zanderzone (2. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Jeder gute Angler hat früher schwarz geangelt!! ;-)


----------



## diemai (2. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Mein Kumpel und ich sind als Teenager Mitte der 1970er ab und zu 'mal die ca. 17 km zur Staustufe Geesthacht geradelt und haben da geblinkert und auch 'mal Würmer reingehalten , ......'n Angelschein hatten wir natürlich nicht .

Manchmal konnte man das Wasser und sogar die Buhnen vor lauter Schaum von der Brücke oben garnicht sehen , sogar bei Niedrigwasser(die Elbe ist bis zum Wehr ein Tidengewässer) !

Die Zander haben die kleineren "Effzetts" gerne genommen , rochen aber immer irgendwie komisch ,  .....und die Aale hatten meistens "lustige" Blumenkohl-Geschwüre am ganzen Körper .

Heute , bald 40 Jahre später , sieht man diese riesigen Schaumberge dort nicht mehr , ...und das ist gut so , ....die Zander riechen nach Fisch und die Aale sehen auch wie Aale aus .

Allerdings, ....dort in der Tideelbe Zander auf einfach eingeleierte "Effzetts" zu fangen , gelingt heutzutage kaum noch , .......auch nicht mit ordnungsgemäß vorhandenen Angelpapieren :q .

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## wusel345 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Meine Angelkarriere fing irgendwann in den 50er Jahren an. Als kleiner Bub nahm mich eines Tages mein Paps mit zu einem mir bis dahin unbekannten Tümpel (Sollten hier Alt-Oberhausener mitlesen: es war der Küddelbach direkt hinterm Kanal in Lirich (hieß wirklich so)).

Wir suchten einen etwas längeren Stock, daran kam Nähgarn, an dessen Ende ein Wurm angebunden wurde, dann angelten wir auf Stichlinge und Molche. Natürlich auf Sicht. Der Tümpel war voll davon. 

einige Jahre später, ich war mittlerweile so um die 13/14 Jahre alt, besuchten wir einen Onkel von mir, hinter dessen Haus ein Bach floß. 200m weiter  befand sich ein Wehr mit Mühle, in dessen Wehrschuss schöne Weißfische standen. Von meinem Onkel bekam ich meine erste richtige Rute aus Bambus mit Schnur, Pose und Haken. Dann gings los. Als unerfahrener Bengel in Sachen angeln bekam ich wohl eine dickere Brasse an den Haken, die mir prompt meine schöne Rute zerbrach. Naja, was wusste ich vom drillen oder Keschern. NIX!

Mit 16 dann besorgte ich mir den damaligen Buidesfischereischein, der zu der Zeit noch für 5 Jahre 5 DM kostete. Ab da begann eigentlich meine richtige Anglerkarriere.


----------



## zokker (2. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Beim Schworzfischn beissns halt am bessan



Bie uns in norden och. Kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Andal (2. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Der absolut beste Zeitpunkt zum "schwarzeln": Fussballweltmeisterschaftsendspiel mit deutscher Beteiligung.


----------



## Kauli11 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

...und zum Wildern:

Silvester,wenn die Böller richtig krachen.  #h


----------



## mathei (2. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

als kind bis 14 j. permanet aber dabei überhaupt nicht zu wissen, das es illegal ist. dann gab es ne auszeit von ca. 6 jahren, da hatte ich andere interessen ( vogelkunde ). auch am fopu oder auf dem kuter immer ohne schein. ich wuste es einfach nicht. erst nach dem erlangen des scheines, kam die erleuchtung. heute nur noch legal.


----------



## malinke (2. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

95, Stralsunder Hafen, im Winter, Zander, 
Anklage wegen Fischwilderei wurde eingestellt. 
120 DM Strafe

... mach ich aus Überzeugung nie wieder. 


... sent from mars.


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

naja Schwarzangeln, keine Ahnung wie die Rechtslage damals 
 war.
 Muss so 70/71 ( des vergangenen Jahrhunderts-wie das klingt) gewesen sein.
 Tatort: Zentrales Pionierlager Bad Saarow.
 Jedenfalls schwammen riesige Schwärme so 10 cm langer Fische am Ufer rum; im Laden gab's so kleine Plastehaspeln mit Fertigmontage zu kaufen, also losgelegt und gestippt.
 Trotz all der vielen Betreuer hat das keinen gejuckt.
 Nach Hause gekommen und in heimischen Bächen versucht, nix gebracht, konnte ja nicht....
 Gruß A.


----------



## Hezaru (2. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich bin das schwarze Schaf.
Hab ohne Schein noch nie geangelt, hatte damals kein Interesse und keine geigneten Gewässer.
Aber was ich so gehöhrt habe bin ich damit der einzige im ganzen Verein:q:vik:


----------



## Dsrwinmag (3. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

In meinen Flegeljahren fischte ich regelmäßig mit Schwimmbrot auf Karpfen am gut besuchten Badesee.

Und zwar mit einer Eisangel, die mit zwei Gummiseilen, vor und hinter der Rolle, unterhalb meiner Luftmatratze am Kopfbereich befestigt war.#6

Einziger (Wider)Haken an der Sache; bei Biss muss die zugeschwommene Beifahrerin ab- und aussteigen, um vernünftig Drillen zu können...:g


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dsrwinmag


----------



## Nawachus (3. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Hallo

 1991 mit er Haselnussrute und Kordel auf Bachforelle hat komischerweise gut funktioniert.

 Gruß Markus


----------



## Laichzeit (3. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Auf meinem Grundstück hab ich mal das Werk eines Hundes vollendet und dem armen Hasen den Gnadenstoß gegeben.
Zählt das als Widerei?


----------



## Franky (4. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Zumindest nicht als schwarzangeln.... Aber die Wilderei geht auf Deinen Vierbeiner zurück und kann Dich - zumindest in Hessen - bis zu 25000 € kosten (gilt noch als "Ordnungswidrigkeit")


----------



## olaf70 (4. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Hallo ,

ich bin zwar auch im örtlichen Angelverein Mitglied, aber wenn ich abends Langeweile hab und nicht mehr zum Vereinsgewässer fahren will, geh ich ganz gerne zum Stippen an ein Regenrückhaltebecken bei mir in der Nachbarschaft. 
Ich hab sogar mal bei der Gemeinde angerufen, um zu erfahren in wessen Gerechtigkeit der Tümpel fällt, aber irgendwie fühlt sich keiner dafür zuständig und gemeckert hat bis jetzt auch keiner.
Bin ich jetzt Schwarzangler?


----------



## Laichzeit (4. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

@Franky
Es war nicht mein Hund, ich hab keinen und in Baden Württemberg.
Wird wohl dennnoch nicht legal gewesen sein, wenn auch aus meiner Sicht sinnvoll.


----------



## zokker (4. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



mathei schrieb:


> dann gab es ne auszeit von ca. 6 jahren, da hatte ich andere interessen ( vogelkunde ).



6 jahre mit vögeln beschäftigen ist auch eine leistung. Hut ab.


----------



## lute (10. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich angel seit ich 4 Jahre alt bin, meinen Fischereischein habe ich vor 5,5 Jahren gemacht. Am Tage der Ausstellung gleich meinen ersten Erlaubnisschein erworben.
Bin bis heute noch nie kontrolliert worden, was ich sehr bedaure. Ich würde mir strenge Regel und häufige, strenge Kontrollen wünschen, dafür aber auf einen Fischereischein verzichten. Dann könnte ich auch mal häufiger Freunde, Bekannte und Verwandte ans Angeln ranführen und hätte mir damals den Aufwand sparen können. Ein Hoch auf Holland.


Schwarz Angeln würde ich heute nicht mehr machen. Es nur hat nur Vorteil, wenn man Polizeilich noch nicht bekannt ist.


----------



## SpinnenderAngler (14. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

uiuiui einige Sachen hier kann man aber schnell in Richtung Anglerlatein einordnen... Ein bisschen Übertreibung hört man oft raus... #t


----------



## Surf (14. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Wenn ich das alles so lese, komme ich mir wie ein super langweiliger Spießer vor! ;-)


----------



## Ratatöskr (14. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Im Grunde genommen der Klassiker:  

Ich bin als kleiner Bub regelmässig mit meinem Großvater angeln gewesen, natürlich alles ohne Schein. Der kam dann aber auch irgendwann, sobald ich das passende Alter dafür hatte.
Ab da an belief sich das 'Schwarzfischen' dann darauf am Vereinsgewässer nicht nur das Rückhaltebecken, sondern auch den (nur für Vereinsmitglieder ab 18 Jahren) zugelassenen Bach zu befischen. Gestört hat das aber auch niemanden, da die meisten Vereinsmitglieder der einhelligen Meinung waren das sich in dem zugewucherten Bächlein ohnehin nicht ordentlich fischen lässt. Das ich dort die ein oder andere schöne 50cm+ Bachforelle gefangen habe musste auch niemand wissen.


----------



## Anthe (15. September 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, bis jetzt ja fast alles Jugendsünden - ein Hardcoreschwarzangler (oder einer, der einen kennt ;-))) war bis dato nicht dabei, oder hab ich einen übersehen?


Lt. unserem damaligen Lehrgangsleiter soll es tatsächlich solche "Hardcoreschwarzangler" geben. Ich denke Gewässerwarte können da einiges erzählen. Soll schon vorgekommen sein dass die bei der Kontrolle im Wasser landeten und nun nen Umweg um Personengruppen mit Grill, Kind und Kegel machen... #d


----------



## Ohrendieter (16. November 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

ich habe meinen schein seit ca 5 jahren,
angle aber schon seitdem ich jugendlicher bin ...
die elbe/alster/alte süderelbe rauf und runter,
nahezu jeden erreichbaren see/teich schonmal angetestet,
an entwässerungsgräben in meiner umgebung gibts garantiert keine 30 meter die mir nich bekannt sind ..
nur ein see bei FL war wirklich unwissenheit,das war ne zuchtanlage aber das schild sah ich erst beim verlassen des geländes,trotzdem schneider 
ich habs damals ganz bewusst getan,es für mich perfektioniert und genossen,hatte schon immer ne sehr fragwürdige moral was gewisse dinge angeht und hab mich eh nich allzu oft an regeln gehalten 

möchte dazu aber auch anmerken das ich mich an geltende bestimmungen wie schonzeiten,mindestmaße etc gehalten habe.ganz einfach weil ich keine 34 cm zander in die pfanne haue,130 gr leichten aale räuchere und ein angler in der schonzeit sowieso auffällt,dann noch ohne zettel ... man muss es nich herausfordern ..

aber das war damals,in einer ruhigen minute machte ich den schein und lernte bei dem kurs sogar den besten angelkumpel kennen mit dem man losziehen kann ( als schwarzangler nur alleine ! ),bis heute .
bereuen tu ich übrigends nix


----------



## thanatos (16. November 2014)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

#d eigendlich hab ich noch keine 
 Sünde ausgelassen,Speeren,Schlingen,Karbitbombe,Schnüre,
 unerlaubtes Nacht und Raubfischangeln,mal nen Karpfen aus nem Karpfenteich gezogen  u.v.m.
 Trotzdem hätte ich´s nicht gemacht ,ich glaub dann hätte ich den Eindruck was verpasst zu haben .
 @Riesenangler ,wenn man im "richtigen" Verein ist ,darf man auch in Gewässern der Fischereischutzgenossenschaft Plaue
 Nachtangeln :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

In unseren Regen steht klar, dass man eine gültige Mailadresse bei uns verwenden muss - wer also eine der vielen angebotenen temporären Mailadressen bei uns verwendet handelt regelwidrig und wird gelöscht - ebenso die Beiträge.
Auch die darauf verweisenden habe ich raus genommen.


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Als Jugendlicher in den 90ern jahrelang. Wurde von den Aufsehern so hingenommen...ich war auch zu groß und furchteinflößend, als dass die mir von meinem Zeugs hätten was einziehen können. Das waren meist Vereinsopis, wie wir sie genannt haben und Handys gabs noch nicht!

"Du weiß schon, dass das Schwarzangeln ist?!"
-"Jaja, pack gleich ein!"
"Ja gut!"
 :q
Die Polizei hat immer nur gesagt:"Lass dich nicht erwischen, sauf nicht soviel und nimm den Müll mit!"

Ebenso hat der Großteil der Kumpels schwarz geangelt. Fische gequält hat trotzdem keiner. Mit Anfang 20 hab ich dann doch irgendwann den Schein gemacht.
Edit: Der Großteil meiner Angelausrüstung damals war übrigens geklaut, genauso das Bier!


----------



## Novembermann (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Nicht wirklich Schwarzangeln, aber auch nicht ganz rechtens...
Als 14/15jähriger Vereinsfrischling war ich mal an einem großen Vereinssee. Musste mit dem Fahrrad viele Kilometer fahren um dorthin zu gelangen.
Einen schönen Platz gefunden und geangelt.
Ich fing mit meinen Würmern (Besatz) Forellen, was ja erfreulich war, allerdings war die Schonzeit noch nicht ganz beendet. Es ging aber irgendwie nur um ein paar Tage.
Naja, damit man was mit nach Hause bringen konnte und damit der Weg sich lohnt.. habe ich dann im Laufe des Tages zwei davon abgeschlagen und in einer Tüte ganz unten in der Angeltasche, mit Lappen drüber verstaut. 
Und es kam natürlich wie es kommen musste. Ein Kontrolleur kam vorbei. 
Meine Papiere hatte ich ja und auch nur meine erlaubten zwei Ruten dabei. Nach dem Papierkram dann das vorzeigen von Hakenlöser, Kescher etc...und dann die Frage: "Kann ich mal in die Tasche schauen?" #t:c
Ich sah meine gerade erhaltenen Papiere schon dahinscheiden und vor allem, das Gesicht meines Vaters, der selber Vereinsmitglied war und den Kurs bezahlt hatte...

Erst holte der Aufseher eine Tüte raus, darin war mein Frühstück, wühlte noch weiter und ..... fand nix. |bigeyes

Der Schreck war mir eine Lehre und ich bin seitdem der vorbildlichste Angler unter der Sonne und dem Mond.


----------



## Dr. Seltsam (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Habe natürlich auch als Schwarzangler angefangen. Interessanterweise mit deutlich besserem Fangerfolg. Man wird doch bequemer, sobald man gesehen werden darf.. Da betreibt man das "nach-möglichst-weit-entfernten-Seen-wo-mich-keiner-sieht-suchen" nicht mehr so exzessiv. Schade eigentlich..


----------



## AnglerHerbert (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Damals mit meinen Bruder... war ein super Tag, nur Abends wurden wir erwischt.. Die ganze Ausrüstung weg und mein Bruder musste ein Strafgeld zahlen...


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Herbert
Habt ihr die Angeln nach dem bezahlen nicht wieder bekommen?


----------



## ernie1973 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Herbert
> Habt ihr die Angeln nach dem bezahlen nicht wieder bekommen?



Für "Tatwerkzeuge" gibt es rechtlich die Möglichkeit, nach Beschlagnahme oder Einziehung der Sachen als Aservat zunächst als Beweismittel & Tatwerkzeuge auch später noch den "Verfall" anzuordnen.

Da gibt s dann nix zurück!

Die Sachen werden dabei dann entweder versteigert oder vernichtet!

...wäre ja noch schöner, wenn Täter ihre Tatwerkzeuge zurückbekommen, um gleich weiterzumachen!!!



Bei Angeln fällt es evtl schwer, dies zu verstehen, aber glaubst Du, dass der Panzerknacker sein Profi-Einbruchsgerät inkl. Schweißbrenner wiederbekommen sollte?

Oder der Mörder seine Knarre?

Etwas überspitzt der Vergleich - aber Tatwerkzeug ist Tatwerkzeug wenn man es nüchtern betrachtet - ob´s nun Angeln sind oder was anderes!

Hier wird es oft so dargestellt, dass "Schwarzangeln" ein Kavaliersdelikt ist - bei Kindern unter 14 sehe ich das auch ganz entspannt - für Jugendliche, Heranwachsende & für Erwachsene handelt es sich dabei technisch und rechtlich aber um *Straftatbestände* - entweder als (ggf. versuchtes) Diebstahlsdelikt oder eben als Fischwilderei - Kleinkram ist das rechtlich nunmal *nicht* - auch wenn viele das offenbar gerne anders sehen (wollen?)!

Als Kind kann man sowas sicher mal recht lässig sehen - für alles, was nach der Kindheit kommt kann so eine Vorstrafe schonmal lästig und unangenehm werden, wenn der Staatsanwalt das nicht als "Kleinkram" einstuft und einstellt - das kann er zwar - muss es aber nicht!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

mit Wäscheleine und Fleischerhaken an den Fluss, dort beharkten wir die hängerträchtigen Stellen und fischten manches Stück Schnur mit Haken.
Das kam an eine Haselnussrute, als Gewicht diente eine 10er Mutter aus Opas Werkstatt. Mit dieser Montage gingen wir an den Bach und fingen Aale und Forellen. Köder war Wurm


----------



## Brillendorsch (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Als man uns erwischte, wurde uns genau mit unserer Haselnussrute der Arsch versohlt. Das wars denn auch


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Hallo, 

noch vor einigen Jahrzehnten habe ich öfters Kinder beim Schwarzangeln wahrgenommen, die schnell abhauten oder ihr Gerät mehr oder weniger geschickt verschwinden ließen. Ich "sah" nie etwas.
Die heutigen Kinder Fischen nicht mehr schwarz, ich habe seit Jahren keine mehr gesehen, die wissen gar nicht was ihnen entgeht. Das war doch wunderbar spannend wenn ich an meine Kindheit zurückdenke.
Aber mit der ganzen Unterhaltungselektronik ist die Schwarzfischerkultur fast verkommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos (ehemaliger Schwarzfischer, verjährt, da 55 Jahre zurück)


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Aber mit der ganzen Unterhaltungselektronik ist die Schwarzfischerkultur fast verkommen.



Bei mir sehe ich die Jugend noch beim Schwarzangeln..allerdings mit Smartphone vorm Auge. DAS ist noch viel trauriger!


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Hallo,

ja, das mit den Smartphones ist teilweise schon schlimm. Aber Smartphone beim Schwarzfischen geht überhaupt nicht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Casso (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Sehe ich etwas anders als ihr beiden! Weder Smartphones noch andere Unterhaltungselektronik sind schuld an wenigen Junganglern. Angeln hat nun mal allgemein den Ruf, sehr langweilig zu sein. Außerdem ist man als Angler immer potentieller Einzelgänger und Mädchen üben diese Freizeitaktivität schon mal gar nich aus. 

Warum sollte man sich als Jugendlicher dann denken: "Hey, ich hau mich jetzt für zwei Tage ans Wasser und angle!" ?

Ich selber fand die Angelei schon immer tot langweilig. Meine Schwarzangler-Karriere begann ich vor etwas über zwei Jahren und sie endete nach zwei gemeinsamen Ausflügen mit Freunden. Dann habe ich nämlich meinen Schein gemacht, da mir die Angelei plötzlich Spaß gemacht hatte. Ich hatte einen tollen Ausgleich zu Arbeit, Familie und Sport gefunden. Die meisten Menschen müssen erst ein gewisses Alter erreichen oder etwas festes im Privatleben haben, um sich auf das ausgleichende Angeln zu freuen. 

Was das Thema Smartphones beim Ansitz betrifft: So what? 

Lieber mit dem Smartphone, dem Ipad oder Zeitschriften die Zeit bis zum nächsten Biss überbrücken, als vor lauter Langeweile die Sachen zu packen und gar nicht mehr ans Wasser zu fahren. Mal davon abgesehen, dass Handyspielerei besser ist als übertriebener Alkoholkonsum während eines Nachtansitzes.


----------



## Jose (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Schwarzfischerkultur...




sehr schön #6


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (25. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Fast meine ganze Kindheit war ich Schwarzangler,das wurde auch auf dem Campingplatz geduldet,mit 7 Jahren dort angefangen,bis 14 Jahre durchgezogen.

Selbst den Kontrolleur,der dort seine Wochenenden verbrachte störte das recht Wenig.Wir wurden eingewiesen,sollten dem Fisch den nötigen Respekt entgegen bringen und fertig wars.

Hab dann später meinen Schein gemacht,da hatte ich aber eine Anglerkarriere durch.Einen Unterschied hat das ganze aber nie gehabt,bis auf die Kosten.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Casso schrieb:


> Sehe ich etwas anders als ihr beiden! Weder Smartphones noch andere Unterhaltungselektronik sind schuld an wenigen Junganglern. Angeln hat nun mal allgemein den Ruf, sehr langweilig zu sein. Außerdem ist man als Angler immer potentieller Einzelgänger und Mädchen üben diese Freizeitaktivität schon mal gar nich aus.
> 
> Warum sollte man sich als Jugendlicher dann denken: "Hey, ich hau mich jetzt für zwei Tage ans Wasser und angle!" ?



Ich kann ja nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen, aber da habe ich  eindeutig festgestellt, daß das Feedback besser ist, wenn das Handy  während des Angelns im Auto liegt, als wenn man auf jede kleine  Nachachricht sofot antwortet...

Angeln gilt vielleicht in der veganisierten deutschen Gesellschaft als langweilig und uncool.

Fast jeder versucht, möglichst cool zu wirken und sein Hobby nur zur Außendarstellung auszuüben.

Also ist "Streetfishing" angesagt:
Ein hippes Outfit und Highend-Tackle um sich für sein "langweiliges" Hobby zu rechtfertigen...
Und dem Fisch wird, vor dem Releasen, natürlich noch, schön publikumswirksam, ein Küsschen mitgegeben!
Nur um seinen "Respekt vor der Kreatur" zur Schau zu stellen.
#q

Und genau da liegt der Fehler:
Es fehlt die Autentizität!

Ich bin seit Kindertagen Vollblutangler.
Wenn ich Angle, dann angle ich!
Und dann bin ich auf Fisch fokussiert und auf nix anderes.

Nicht, daß mich Mädels nicht interessieren würden...|rolleyes
Aber alles zu seiner Zeit!

Und genau das finden Frauen anziehend:
Wenn der Fisch interessant ist, wollen sie interessanter sein...
Und genau das läßt sie aktiv werden!:vik:

Nichts spornt eine hübsche Frau mehr an, als, einmal, nicht im Mittelpunkt zu stehen...

Wenn man dabei auch noch
 Grenzen übertritt, reizt das nur umso mehr.

Es funktioniert einfach nicht, ein, vermeintlich, uncooles Hobby als cool darzustellen.
#c

Aber dazu zu stehen, ein uncooles Hobby zu haben, und es, ehrlich, durchzuziehen, egal was andere darüber denken, das ist cool!

Und genau darum sollte ein (Jung)angler sich auch mal für zwei Tage ans Wasser setzen und auf den Rest der Welt Schei*en!

Ich habe jedenfalls keine Bedenken, mein Handeln, auch vor einer Veganerin zu rechtfertigen zu können. 
Umgekehrt wird es bedeutend schwieriger...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nur aus meiner Erfahrung sprechen, aber da habe ich  eindeutig festgestellt, daß das Feedback besser ist, wenn das Handy  während des Angelns im Auto liegt, als wenn man auf jede kleine  Nachachricht sofot antwortet...
> 
> Angeln gilt vielleicht in der veganisierten deutschen Gesellschaft als langweilig und uncool.
> 
> ...



100% Zustimmung.

Schön geschrieben,aber jetzt gute Nacht.


----------



## Casso (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich was du da schreibst oder? Zumindest der Punkt mit den Frauen ist definitiv an den Haaren herbei gezogen.


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Also - auch ohne jenseits der 14 Jahre Schwarzangler gewesen zu sein habe ich mit den Frauen & der Angelei keine sooo schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht.

Im Ungarn-Urlaub gingen alle anderen in die Hafen-Disco & ich seilte mich ab und saß nachts am Balaton auf Wels, Zander & Aal an - ich bekam *JEDE* Nacht dort Besuch von diversen Schönheiten unseres Campingplatzes mit Burgern & Bier und ich habe so manchen Biß versemmelt, weil ich - naja - sagen wir mal etwas "abgelenkt" war!



Eine Ex in Deutschland mußte allerdings gehen, weil sie mich während eines Nachtansitzes 17 Mal (!!!) anrief, bestimmt 50 wütende SMS schrieb und einfach nicht glauben konnte, dass ich eine "Zander&Aalnacht" am Rhein einer Nacht mit ihr vorzog....---> next!



...so unsexy ist Angeln garnicht!...man muss sich nur zu verkaufen wissen!

Meine Frau kommt heute noch manches Mal mit zum Nachtangeln - nimmt sich einen Schlafsack mit und pennt bei gutem Wetter die Nacht durch!

--> läuft!

Petri!


Ernie


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Nageln wurde in meiner Jugend in den 90ern auch nicht als uncool ansehen. Zumal es ja in den Schwarzanglerzeiten teils auch in der Clique vonstatten ging.


----------



## Casso (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Danke für deinen Beitrag Ernie. Er liest sich anders als der vom Nachtschwärmer. Aber ich bin immer noch der Felsen festen Überzeugung dass ein Großteil der Frauen keinen Bock auf Angeln hat und Angler weder interessant noch heiß finden, ohne die Person zu kennen.

Meine Frau würde auch wohl mit zum See kommen und da pennen. Am Angeln hat sie aber null Interesse und möchte von mir auch nicht darüber vollgeseiert werden. 

Wer weiß, vielleicht kenne ich auch einfach nur die falschen Menschen.


----------



## Breamhunter (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



MisterMyjoergi schrieb:


> *Nageln *wurde in meiner Jugend in den 90ern auch nicht als uncool ansehen. Zumal es ja in den Schwarzanglerzeiten teils auch in der Clique vonstatten ging.



Mein lieber Scholli |bigeyes


----------



## wusel345 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



MisterMyjoergi schrieb:


> Nageln wurde in meiner Jugend in den 90ern auch nicht als uncool ansehen. Zumal es ja in den Schwarzanglerzeiten teils auch in der Clique vonstatten ging.




Genagelt wurde bei uns schon Mitte/Ende der 60er und uncool wars damals auch nicht, aber beim Angeln. Neeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!! Das hätte zu sehr abgelenkt und schon gar nicht in der Clique. NeNeNe, die Jugend von damals,


----------



## Jose (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



MisterMyjoergi schrieb:


> Nageln wurde in meiner Jugend in den 90ern auch nicht als uncool ansehen...



da waren die sechziger/siebziger schon voll auf linie: nageln!

angeln kam später - und sollte heute noch den 2. platz einnehmen. :m


----------



## Kauli11 (26. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Jose schrieb:


> da waren die sechziger/siebziger schon voll auf linie: nageln!
> 
> angeln kam später - und sollte heute noch den 2. platz einnehmen. :m



Somit bekommt das Wort NAGELSTUDIO eine völlig neue Bedeutung.:m:q:q#h


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Casso schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich was du da schreibst oder? Zumindest der Punkt mit den Frauen ist definitiv an den Haaren herbei gezogen.


Nein, ist definitiv nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen!

Das sind zum einen Erfahrungen, die ich beim Angeln in der Stadt regelmäßig gemacht habe, zum anderen bezieht es sich auf meine letzte Freundin, bei der ich genau diese Line, von Anfang an sehr konsequent durchgezogen habe.

Um Frauen aufzureißen ist Angeln sicher nicht das ideale Hobby.
Trotzdem hab ich schon einige dabei kennen gelernt.
Und das waren nicht die schlechtesten...


----------



## poldi82 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Moin,

als Kind war ich immer mit meinen Eltern aufm Campingplatz in Holland und an diesen verlief ein kleiner Fluss. Dort hatte jeder Stellplatz Nein kleinen Steg zum angeln, unweit war ein kleinst Wehr, so fing alles an... Da hab ich fast 2 Jahrzehnte ohne Schein gefischt. Im Urlaub in Dänemark an diversen Fjorden und zur Heringszeit in den Häfen. Der ein oder andere Fopu Besuch in D, DK und NL kamen auch dazu...

Dann knapp zehn Jahre so gut wie gar nicht gefischt, bis ich dieses Jahr das Angeln wieder für mich entdeckte. Nen paar mal schwarz gefischt und am Fopu gewesen, da hab ich mir den Vispas gekauft, da ich sehr grenznahe wohne. Gelernt für die Fischerei Prüfung, war dann aber zu spät dran für die Prüfung im Frühjahr. Also wird die Prüfung nun im Herbst abgelegt...

Jetzt war ich im Juni auf nem Campingplatz in Niedersachsen, wo man ja per Gesetz keinen Schein braucht, was der hiesige Angelverein BVO natürlich anders sieht. Freie Gewässer gibt da oben ja fast keine mehr...
Naja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, ich wurde von so einem BVO-Kontrolleur erwischt und bekam ne Anzeige verpasst.

Jetzt warte ich auf den Bußgeldbescheid, warte auf den Prüfungstermin im Herbst und fahre solange nach NL zum angeln. Unsere Nachbarn sind uns da echt nenn Schritt voraus, keine unnötigen Hürden und kein unnötiges Abschlagen...

LG, 
poldi82


----------



## phirania (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



poldi82 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> als Kind war ich immer mit meinen Eltern aufm Campingplatz in Holland und an diesen verlief ein kleiner Fluss. Dort hatte jeder Stellplatz Nein kleinen Steg zum angeln, unweit war ein kleinst Wehr, so fing alles an... Da hab ich fast 2 Jahrzehnte ohne Schein gefischt. Im Urlaub in Dänemark an diversen Fjorden und zur Heringszeit in den Häfen. Der ein oder andere Fopu Besuch in D, DK und NL kamen auch dazu...
> 
> ...



Petri zu deinem Hecht..
Bei dir vor der Haustür gefangen .???#t|rolleyes
Dürfte das 2 te Ticket sein.....


----------



## poldi82 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



phirania schrieb:


> Petri zu deinem Hecht..
> Bei dir vor der Haustür gefangen .???#t|rolleyes
> Dürfte das 2 te Ticket sein.....



Lesen -> verstehen -> antworten

Die Oude Ijssel liegt zwar fast vor der Haustür, aber in NL und nen Vispas hab ich... Werde erst nach der Prüfung mit gültigen Papieren wieder in D angeln.

LG


----------



## freddysblog (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Den letzten schwarz geangelten Hecht liegt noch in der Kühlbox. wurde am Sonntag morgen kurz vor Sonnenaufgang in den Rucksack gepackt.

Ein Schwarzangler muss sich so verhalten, dass Er nie als solcher erkannt und auffällt.

Hab meinen alten Jahresfüschereinschein wiedergefunden, ist 2007 letztes Mal gestempelt worden.

Brauch neue Passbilder und dann zu Amt.

Aber so gesehen, Schwarzangeln war auch sehr Reizvoll.

Ich brauchte nie vor Fischerei Aufsehern flüchten, auch wenn meine Buschrute fast neben seinen Füßen lag.

Muss schmunzeln!

Gruss aus Plön.

Freddysblog


----------



## AllroundAngler N (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Schwarzangeln war ich bis vor 2 Jahren immer an einem kleinen Regenrückhaltebecken(wer Buxtehude kennt, im Neukloster Forst am Ilsebach), welches voll mit Rotaugen und Rotfedern, man musste nur Mais reinwerfen ohne anzfüttern und man hatte bisse ohne ende, es gab Praktisch eine Fanggarantie. Hat auch keinen Interesiert bis eine "Umweltaktivistin" da hingezogen ist und alle angezeigt hat, selbst 7 Jährige die nen Stock reingehalten haben(die Verfahren wurden Allesamt eingestellt). Von der wurden ich und ein Freund dann auch erwischt, dabei hat sich die Polizei mit dem Notruf gerufen hat und uns wegen Mord anzeigen wollte. Als sie dann Fertig war mit der Diskussion am Telephon versuchte sie meinem Freund die gefangenen 7 Rotaugen aus der Hand gerissen und ihn ins Wasser geschmissen und ihn mit dem Fuß unter Wasser gedrückt. Das Ende vom Lied: Sie musste 1000 Euro wegen Körperverletzung bezahlen und 40 Tage in der Besserungsanstelt essen Austeilen, wir kamen übrigens ohne Strafe davon.
Inzwischen ist mir das Risiko zu groß meinen Angelschein zu verlieren, obwohl ich die Zeiten zurück sehne, so gut hab ich leider nie wieder gefangen


----------



## Shura (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



labralehn schrieb:


> Wenn das Angeln in einem Bach, den niemand bewirtschaftet als Schwarzangeln zählte, dann war ich vor über 30 Jahren ein Schwarzangler.
> 
> Ich bin auf dem Land aufgewachsen mit viel Wald und ein paar Bächen. Diese Bäche wurden nicht mit Fischen besetzt, sondern es hat sich alles von selbst dort entwickelt.
> 
> Fischbrut kam immer von den oberhalb gelegenen Fischteichen in den Bach rein. Gefangen wurde mit der Handleine und meistens mit gekochten Nudeln, Würmern oder einem Büschel roten Wollfäden.



Das gleiche bei mir, nur vor ca. 20 Jahren. Mittlerweile hat sich das Landschaftsbild dort aber sehr verändert, und in dem Bach ist auch nichts mehr los. Lager bauen, Dämme bauen und irgendwie versuchen an die interessanten Fische da drin ran zu kommen war damals halt unsere Freizeitbeschäftigung. Handys und Computer hatte ja keiner. Naturburschen eben 

Kleines Bildchen aus der Gegend im Anhang


----------



## kalfater (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

*Ich bin zutiefst erschüttert*, was ich hier – in diesem Tread – zum Thema Schwarzangeln, von meinen sonst so geschätzten Mitforisten, alles lesen musste. Mir fehlen die Worte, mit welch gerüttelt Maß krimineller Energie hier einige Angler/innen ausgestattet zu sein scheinen. *Pfui! #d
*

 Ich gebe Ihnen, gebe den Mitgliederinnen und Mitgliedern des Anglerbords und der gesamten deutschen Öffentlichkeit mein Ehrenwort – ich wiederhole: Ich gebe Ihnen mein Ehrenwort, dass ich in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie schwarz geangelt habe. :vik:


----------



## Jose (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

ich bin auch erschüttert.
am anfang hab ich erfolgreich schwarz geangelt,
dann jahre legal gut brav geangelt und ab und an auch was erinnernswertes gefangen.

heute sieht das anders aus: nix tut sich und ich angel bis ich schwarz werde.

sozusagen legaler schwarzangler


----------



## Bleizange (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Zu Kinder- und Jugendzeiten wurde nur ohne Erlaubnis geangelt. Das lag auch daran, dass der örtliche Verein keine Kinder und Jugendliche in ihren Reihen haben wollte. Die alten Säcke wollten unter sich bleiben. Später mit gültigem Schein bin ich diesem Verein auch nicht beigetreten.


----------



## Andal (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Was blieb uns denn anderes über, als schwarz zu fischen?

Das Fernsehprogramm fing erst gegen Abend an. PC und Smartphone waren reine Siencefiction. Am Bahnhof konnte man auch nicht herumlungern, weil es da noch einen ständigen Eisenbahner gab, der Fahrkarten verkaufte und aufpasste. Auf der Straße Fussball zu spielen war wegen der tiefen Schlaglöcher unmöglich. 

Wir waren die unschuldigen Opfer unserer Zeit. Wir mussten schwarz fischen, um überhaupt etwas zu tun!


----------



## angler1996 (23. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Jose schrieb:


> ich bin auch erschüttert.
> am anfang hab ich erfolgreich schwarz geangelt,
> dann jahre legal gut brav geangelt und ab und an auch was erinnernswertes gefangen.
> 
> ...


 

 hähä, ich quieck hier rum vor Lachen:m


----------



## S3pp3l (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Petri Heil. Hallo Forum User
Ich Selbst bin kein Schwarzangler (hoffe ich mal) und bin gerade dabei meinen Schein zu machen. im Nov. meine Prüfung.

Ich Selbst war als Kleines Kind (Ca. 25 Jahre her mit Papa am Main Angeln) ob er dort und ob er einen Schein hatte weis ich nicht, aber ich war ja noch nen kind. Ca. 10 Jahre.

Naja ich kann und will mich nur hier äußern.

Ich Reise gerne um Deutschalnd und ab und zu wenn man am Wasser Saß wollte/will man gerne meiner Jungen Tochter zeigen was mein Papa mir zeigte.Angeln.

Als ich mal in XXX an einem See war konnte man an der Ecke Angelzubehör kaufen. Ich ging rein und wollte mit einem 40€ Angelset dort am See angeln, als ich am Schalter dies bezahlen wollte, fragte man mich ob ich einen Angelschein habe, Ich NEIN, der Herr, Oh Ohne Schein, kein Erlaubnisschein. Ich Oh, das mir peinlich dachte man darf dies ((Denn die Pension wo wir übernachteten sagte, man kann hier kostenlos Angeln)). Ich wurde aufgeklärt und habe die Sachen ins Regal gestellt. Ich wollte gehen und da kam mir der Verkäufer hinterher. Ich würde ihn eine Erlaubnisschein geben. Hier kommen Sowieso keine Kontrolleure. 

Alleine Dies machte mir Angst, 
-Ja und Danke zu sagen,
aber ich Lehnte dies Freundlichst ab(wobei ich hätte sauer sein sollen).

Vielleicht gehöre ich zu den Menschen der sagt ich habe angst einen Fehler zu machen, aber ich habe leider nur daraus gelernt. 

Denn als ich das erste mal im Geschäft ein Hanuta Klaute  wurde ich nicht nur von meiner Mutter und Papa Verdroschen sondern ich hatte 1 Jahr Hausverbot und das im Geschäft wo meine Eltern Wöchentlich einkauften, das hat mir die Lehre gegeben. 

Deswegen sagte ich mir, auch wenn es ein bissl Geld kostet und Zeit den Schein zu machen, habe ich damit angefangen um Legal und ohne sorgen und schlechtem gewissen ans Wasser zu gehen und meiner Tochter beizubringen was und wie die Natur aussieht und was sie hergibt, ach ja und wie es schmecken kann wenn man es zubereitet.

In diesem Sinne, 
- der Schein kostet beim Bestehen in Hessen einmalig 165€ + 68€.(10-Jahresfischereischein)+ zb. Jahreskarte Main 30€(10-Jahre 300€)= ca.560€ für 10 Jahre  / ca. 56€ für 1 Jahr / oder 4.70€ im Monat.......zzgl eure Zeit und Geräte...

Aber eine Karpfen/Forelle/Hecht kostet im Laden = +5€ das Kilo.!!!.

Bitte nicht Böse nehmen, aber ein Schein kostet nicht viel,über die jahre, am Anfang Nervig aber ,man hat dann seine Ruhe statt Probleme.!!!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

ich |wavey:



Hab sogar hier im Forum was dazu geschrieben 





und ich schäme mich so ...das ich einmal  die Richtung nicht eingehalten hab #6 hab ne Sehschwäche dacht das dort Unterhandwürfe erlaubt sind .... 
ohne Flax ich dacht das heisst man darf nicht weit werfen wegen der Boote ... 
und ich hab schon Hauptschule ...

gruss Michi


----------



## Fischkunst Extrem (20. November 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich war früher immer Schwarzangeln, meinem Opa gehörte ein riesen Naturschutzgebiet. Die eine Seite des Flusses waren zwei Angelvereine.
Die andere Seite des Flusses "Ich". 

Da wurden mir oft böse Sachen über den Fluss gerufen


----------



## ThPaul (23. November 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Tag.

Ich kann mich dem anschließen.
Als kleiner Knirps (ab 4 bis 6) hatte ich immer wenn mein Vater angeln ging die 3. Rute im Wasser. Danach ( bis 10) hat er mir eine von den erlaubten 2 Ruten überlassen.
Ohne diese Art zu angeln wäre ich wohl nicht so verrückt nach diesem bekloppten Hobby#q#q


----------



## fischbär (27. November 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich habe als Kind auch schwarz geangelt. Ich finde, dass es für Kinder einfach erlaubt sein muss, solange die Eltern nicht mitangeln.


----------



## Andal (27. November 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Die Kinder, die das Gen der Jäger in sich tragen, die gehen auch fischen. Am allerliebsten im ganz Geheimen, denn da ist es am allerschönsten. Abenteuerland.


----------



## Lajos1 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Hallo,

eben, aber die sind halt leider in der Computer- und Smartphonegeschädigten jungen Generation selten. Leider, die wissen gar nicht, was ihnen entgeht.

Schwarzfischer Heil

Lajos, vor über 55 Jahren begeisterter Schwarzfischer


----------



## Harry333 (27. November 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Hallo

also ich habe bis vor 2 Monaten noch nie erlaubter weise #:, immer nur schwarz |rolleyes Unser jüngster macht jetzt den Schein und wollte schon vorab #: gehen und man will ja kein schlechtes Vorbild sein, also haben wir jetzt den Jahreserlaubnisschein für die Grenzgewässer Mosel und Sauer und fahren immer dort hin.

Komisch wenn man #: darf ist man froh wenn sich mal was tut |gr: da meine Finanzministerin gemeint hat ich soll doch auch den Schein machen nachdem ich in den letzten Monaten mir eine komplette Ausrüstung zugelegt habe, werde ich das jetzt im Frühjahr in Angriff nehmen :vik:

Habe in meiner Kindheit angefangen zu #:, bei Sonne mit Badehose in die Mosel (ging in den 60er noch Super) ansonsten mit #: unterwegs. Hatte aber das Glück das es einen Bach gab der Verpachtet war und wir durften immer als Kinder Angeln gehen wenn wir gefragt haben.

War eine schöne Zeit weil man sich immer was einfallen lassen musste um an Haken und Pose zu kommen, bin immer alle Angelplätze an der Mosel abgegangen und wurde auch immer fündig. Meine Oma hat dann die Rotaugen sauer eingelegt.

Da ich jetzt einiges an Zeit habe gehts mit Sohn bei schönem Wetter raus mit vollgepacktem Auto #6 und wir machen uns einen schönen Tag.


Kann nur sagen das es schade ist das heute die Kinder andere Interessen haben, bei mir ist das Angeln als sehr schöne Zeit in Erinnerung geblieben und gehe immer noch sehr gerne um einfach mal abzuschalten.

Gruß Rolf


----------



## Jose (27. November 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

hatte ich glaube ich schon erwähnt:
ich angel am rhein bis ich schwarz werde...


----------



## Lajos1 (28. November 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich habe als Kind auch schwarz geangelt. Ich finde, dass es für Kinder einfach erlaubt sein muss, solange die Eltern nicht mitangeln.


Hallo fischbär,

ganz so einfach geht das nicht, immerhin verletzt man als Schwarzfischer eines Anderen Recht.
Wenn es so sein sollte wie du meinst, müßte für Kinder z.B. auch der Zutritt zu Erdbeer- oder Obstbaumplantagen zwecks freier und kostenloser "Bedienung" erlaubt sein.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fischbär (7. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Ich sage ja nicht, dass es legal ist. Ich sage, dass man Gesetze auch ändern kann! Tageskarte sollten sie sich aber natürlich schon kaufen. Aber dass es keine Fischereischeine für Kinder gibt halte ich für überzogen. Das ist aber nur MEINE Meinung.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Hallo fischbär,

bei uns dürfen Kinder unter 10 Jahren ohne irgendwelche Genehmigungen mit einer Rute eines berechtigten Anglers mitfischen. Ist in manch anderen Bundesländern ähnlich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Und in anderen anders.........

Tellerrand und so............


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und in anderen anders.........
> 
> Tellerrand und so............


Hallo Thomas,

habe ich ja auch ganz in Deinem Sinne geschrieben: "ist in 
manch anderen Bundesländern ähnlich".#h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ich habe als Kind auch schwarz geangelt. Ich finde, dass es für Kinder einfach erlaubt sein muss, solange die Eltern nicht mitangeln.



Klar und die Kinder bekommen mit EINS schon von Papa die 1000€ Ausrüstung. Am Wasser angelt dann Papa natürlich nicht mit, sondern ist nur dabei (damit dem Sohn nix passiert) 
Es gib schon nicht ohne Grund Altersbegrenzungen sowie Regelungen für die Angelart/ausübung.

Ob die immer passen sei dahingestellt. Bei uns in BRB ist die Regelung schon mal nicht schlecht. Der Zirkus mit den Abgaben, sowie den Erlaubnisscheinen übergreifend in verschiedenen Bundesländern kann und muss sicher verbessert werden.

Aber da ist unser sry der Verband in Pflicht zu nehmen. Also wird nix passieren.


----------



## daci7 (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Schwarzangler....*

Man sollte schon noch unterscheiden zwischen privat verpachteten gewässern (und damit meine ich auch an Vereine uä. verpachtet) und offenen Gewässern. Leider sind letztere immer seltener geworden, wass die ganze Angelegenheit natürlich erschwert, aber mMn wäre ein unbürokratischer Zugang zu offenen Gewässern eine gute Möglichkeit 1. Kinder an das Angeln heran zu führen 2. Leute mit geringem Einkommen das Angeln zu ermöglichen und 3. auch erwachsene Nichtangler an das Angeln heran zu führen. 
Anbieten würden sich natörlich die großen Ströme, die großen Talsperren und Seenplatten und natürlich die Küste.
Leider sind die meisten schon an Vereine/Verbände verpachtet und der Staat hat sich da selbst die Möglichkeit genommen diese zu bewirtschaften/nutzen.
#h


----------

